# Saponifier Magazine?



## Be Love (Mar 7, 2015)

Like most (or I'm assuming- ALL) soapmakers, I enjoy reading/thinking/dreaming of soap. I have looked at subscribing to this magazine a few times but haven't done it. Is anyone a subscriber? Is it a good publication?worthwhile? Thanks!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 7, 2015)

I love this magazine. You can purchase back issues on a zip drive. The only thing I don't like about it I always get sad when I'm finished with my current issue.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 7, 2015)

I just subscribed! Thank you, Be Love


----------



## boyago (Mar 28, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> I love this magazine. You can purchase back issues on a zip drive. The only thing I don't like about it I always get sad when I'm finished with my current issue.


Does the back issue price come down when you subscribe?  The site says it's $8 a pop for back issues which seems darn silly for a e-mag to me.  Which is weird since the sub for new issues is about half that.


----------



## ngian (Nov 7, 2015)

I also came across this publication, and I am only a click away from purchasing some issues for the main reason that Kevin Dunn has an article every time. Is it worth the money? Are his articles information that someone can find also in his book? 

There is also an article of him with the title "nerds and cheerleaders" and reminds me of a post about oils water and NaOH that DeeAnna wrote once.


----------

